# Seek Teachers MOE Jobs



## adidas17 (Jun 8, 2017)

Hi

Was just wondering had anyone gone through SeekTeachers for cycle 1 English MOE positions. Basically, I initially started the process of applying about 6 weeks back and sent on all the required docs. First of all, they put me forward for the wrong set of interviews in the UK despite the fact that I am currently based in the UAE. Then, I was put forward for interviews in Sharjah last month and informed of the location and time about 2 days prior to the interview. I found their communication absymal - not replying to emails and I had to chase up everything from the multiple times. Went for the interview, and was the last person seen on the day despite the fact that people were arriving after me for the same position and being interviewed before. Felt the interview went really well and the interviewers were forthcoming in saying I'd be put forward for an English cycle 2 position as opposed to Cycle 1. Waited for about 2 and half weeks before eventually finding out a representative from SeekTeachers replied to me and said I hadn't got the job in a one line email.

Whats other people's impressions been of this company


----------



## Flowerfairytree (May 7, 2017)

adidas17 said:


> Hi
> 
> Was just wondering had anyone gone through SeekTeachers for cycle 1 English MOE positions. Basically, I initially started the process of applying about 6 weeks back and sent on all the required docs. First of all, they put me forward for the wrong set of interviews in the UK despite the fact that I am currently based in the UAE. Then, I was put forward for interviews in Sharjah last month and informed of the location and time about 2 days prior to the interview. I found their communication absymal - not replying to emails and I had to chase up everything from the multiple times. Went for the interview, and was the last person seen on the day despite the fact that people were arriving after me for the same position and being interviewed before. Felt the interview went really well and the interviewers were forthcoming in saying I'd be put forward for an English cycle 2 position as opposed to Cycle 1. Waited for about 2 and half weeks before eventually finding out a representative from SeekTeachers replied to me and said I hadn't got the job in a one line email.
> 
> Whats other people's impressions been of this company


Hi. 
I had a really good experience with them years ago but my recruitment agent left shortly after.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

adidas17 said:


> Whats other people's impressions been of this company


You wont get any honest/negative replies as you're unaware of the laws here regarding slander.


----------

